# Turantula's and where you got yours??



## boxhead1990 (Oct 3, 2012)

Im looking into getting my first turantula

And was wondering where you sourced yours from and how much??

Thegreenscorpion.com.au doesnt have any in stock at the moment



Sent from my ST25a


----------



## someday (Oct 10, 2012)

i was interested in getting 1 myself but did bit of research and found out they can be aggressive and the bite can be bit painful from prices i find vary 80-150? depending on size can be cheaper i think 
would be funny having a fullgrown 1 at front door seeing alot of people freakout

amazing amazon sell them and i think they can freight them aswel but best to keep looking around alot of pet shops have them well the 1s i go into

goodluck


----------



## Wrightpython (Oct 10, 2012)

I get mine out cunnumulla way western Queensland dig em up


----------



## boxhead1990 (Oct 11, 2012)

I cant be bothered trying to dig one up haha im about to call pet city and see what they have iv seen em there before

Sent from my ST25a


----------



## SteveNT (Oct 11, 2012)

I would love to collect and keep some of the monsters we get up here but in the NT all tarantulas, scorpions and pseudo scorpions are protected. This is considered necessary as most are undescribed. We also cant import them into the NT although I am aware some people have/ do.


----------



## Deyendran (Oct 11, 2012)

uhm it all depends on what type of tarantula yourelooking for, if your a beginner i would suggest a curly hair, theyre not aggressive at all although they do tend to be very quick you really have to entice it before it bites, yes their bites hurt as hell but if you treat it well and respect it youll be fine. im not sure where youre from so i dont know what they sell for but curly hairs are the cheapest of the lot , in SA youd pay between R20-R50 which is less then $10 so yeah


----------



## Shauno (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey Deyendran, We are only allowed to keep native species over hear in Aus...

- - - Updated - - -

Couple of my Sarinas mating...


----------



## boxhead1990 (Oct 11, 2012)

Shauno said:


> Hey Deyendran, We are only allowed to keep native species over hear in Aus...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Couple of my Sarinas mating...



You wanna sell me a sling if thete successfull???

And how big do they grow??

Look decent size in the pictures(and yes id like a female if possable)

Sent from my ST25a


----------



## Deyendran (Oct 11, 2012)

oh okay, aqpologies, was not too sure what is allowed to kept, but if you still need help choosing a suitable one justget a list of what you can keep and yeah we will take it from the


----------



## Shauno (Oct 11, 2012)

Sorry boxhead, she ate her egg sac a few days prior to me taking it off of her this year... I may have some mature female Stents coming up for sale if you are interested?


----------



## spiderdan (Oct 11, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> I would love to collect and keep some of the monsters we get up here but in the NT all tarantulas, scorpions and pseudo scorpions are protected. This is considered necessary as most are undescribed. We also cant import them into the NT although I am aware some people have/ do.



Not true mate you can and I have imported to the NT all legal.


----------



## SteveNT (Oct 11, 2012)

spiderdan said:


> Not true mate you can and I have imported to the NT all legal.



Sounds great Dan, what specifically isn't true? Collecting? Keeping? Importing? 

Can you PM me the relevant info? My missus has wanted a tarantula for years but all my searches and contacts with NTP&WS have come back a big negative. I really hope you're right


----------



## boxhead1990 (Oct 12, 2012)

Shauno said:


> Sorry boxhead, she ate her egg sac a few days prior to me taking it off of her this year... I may have some mature female Stents coming up for sale if you are interested?



Depends on price mate

As this will be my first I waa more leaning towards a sling unless a mature stents is gunna be more forgiving for a newbie

Sent from my ST25a


----------



## spiderdan (Oct 13, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> Sounds great Dan, what specifically isn't true? Collecting? Keeping? Importing?
> 
> Can you PM me the relevant info? My missus has wanted a tarantula for years but all my searches and contacts with NTP&WS have come back a big negative. I really hope you're right



Sent you a PM mate.
You need a permit to collect and that is quite hard to get but an import permit to bring one in from another state is easy as.

Danny


----------



## Shauno (Oct 14, 2012)

Hey boxhead, noslings as yet I'm afraid and generally most species are fairly aggressive...


----------



## Vixen (Oct 14, 2012)

Love Tarantula's! I had a beautiful little Phlogius 'black presley' a few years ago, but it turned out to be a male. He went off his food due to maturing, so I sold him onto a breeder for rather cheap on the condition I could have a few of the slings if they were successful. At least then he was being put to wonderful use.

Never heard back from him though and by the time I asked him he'd already sold them all - very dissapointed as they a quite a rare species and in high demand. =(


----------



## Shauno (Oct 14, 2012)

Glad you put him to good use Vixen! Did the breeder sell all of his spiders or just the offspring from the Presley's?


----------



## Vixen (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm not sure, I know the slings definitely were sold and i'm 80% sure he moved on the adults too if I remember right. I made that guy a fair bit of money for nothing. =(


----------



## Leasdraco (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm looking at buying a phlogius cressipes from amazing amazon.really want a juvenile but looks like the best i can get is about 10cm leg span...


----------



## Snowman (Oct 15, 2012)

These are breeding like crazy!


----------



## shabbyy (Oct 15, 2012)

What is a good 'starting' breed of Australian tarantula's?

Maybe something that is not too fast and squirmy


----------



## Leasdraco (Oct 16, 2012)

They are all fairly low maintenance.if the arent disturbed too much they are usually very chilled.
All of them can make you pretty sick if u get bitten.that being said, i have heard of people handling Aussie bird-eaters without drama.


----------



## Justdragons (Oct 16, 2012)

do people handle these alot? i would like one but ill be a monkeys uncle before i handle it.. what is the orange knee one there?? very cool. also is that viv live moss and stuff or plastic fantastic moss?


----------



## wasgij (Oct 16, 2012)

Its best not to handle them too much. The T's I have kept are always a look but don't touch pet, they're just too fragile. Less stress all round if they're left be.


----------



## Snowman (Oct 16, 2012)

I downloaded a doco on keepin tarantulas in Australia a few months back.


----------



## Justdragons (Oct 16, 2012)

remember wat it was called at all?


----------



## Snowman (Oct 16, 2012)

justdragons said:


> remember wat it was called at all?


I'll have a look tonight.


----------



## Justdragons (Oct 16, 2012)

cheers snowman.


----------



## Snowman (Oct 16, 2012)

It is called "Tarantula Australias King of Spiders."

- - - Updated - - -

Tarantula - Australia's King of Spiders - YouTube


----------



## shabbyy (Oct 17, 2012)

Do you think having a pet T is good for conquering a fear for insects/arachnids? (no touching handling)

Or do you think it's bad since having a fear may lead to mistreatment (Not feeding, too scared to clean cage).

- - - Updated - - -



Snowman said:


> It is called "Tarantula Australias King of Spiders."
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Tarantula - Australia's King of Spiders - YouTube



Thanks mate.


----------



## bohdi13 (Oct 17, 2012)

Snowman said:


> These are breeding like crazy!


what species is this and aren't you in Western Australia ( i am aswell) if you are could you pm where you got him and how you got him considering our WA 'laws' on inverts :evil:


----------



## Snowman (Oct 17, 2012)

It's my nephews and he isn't in WA. NOT going to say where he lives.


----------

